# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Pharmatropin Review

## jjalison

After reading what some users had to say, I was skeptical about trying Pharmatropin. After some consideration and conversation with **** I decided I was more uncomfortable with generics and would give it a try. My concern was that with the generics each batch comes from who knows who. Spoke with **** throughout the entire process and found him extremely easy to communicate with and from the short interactions a pretty straight forward guy. The vials looked about the same except for the packaging and the labeling. Generics are blank and come in a white box; Pharmatropin comes in professional packaging with clear markings and expiration information. After a couple of days of switching I was a little concerned. Although I still felt the tightness in my hands, it was less than with the generics. After two weeks of 5IU a day I became concerned again as I had dropped a couple of lbs. It was not until I did a self-inventory, sort to speak, that I realized the loss in weight was water weight. Also the tingling in my neck from a herniated disc had completely stopped. It was barely noticeable before, but has now completely gone away. Granted I know the disc is still herniated, but it is nice not to feel the tingling. Finally at 2 and a half weeks, I decided it was time for blood work. One of the concerns I always had on the generics was that my IGF-1 levels were so darn high. I normally take 5IU a day, for the test I took 10 IU the day prior and the day of on both tests below.

Results from my generic HGH received from **** tested on Apr 24, 2015 – 10 IU 3-4 hours before.
IGF-1 = 835 (75-216 range)
GH Serum = 19 (0-10 range)

Results from Pharmatropin HGH tested on Jul 18, 2015 – 10 IU 3-4 hours before.
IGF-1 = 626 (75-216 range)
GH Serum = 40.8 (0-10 range)

I am now a believer in Pharmatropin. Although I will do blood work every time I receive a new batch, I can attest for the quality of the product and the support of the company. Whatever issues they have had in the past seem to be well handled going forward.

----------


## redz

I`m not sure if this is a different pharmatropin but there most certainly was a ton that were bunk a couple years ago.

----------


## almostgone

> After reading what some users had to say, I was skeptical about trying Pharmatropin. After some consideration and conversation with Darius I decided I was more uncomfortable with generics and would give it a try. My concern was that with the generics each batch comes from who knows who. Spoke with Darius throughout the entire process and found him extremely easy to communicate with and from the short interactions a pretty straight forward guy. The vials looked about the same except for the packaging and the labeling. Generics are blank and come in a white box; Pharmatropin comes in professional packaging with clear markings and expiration information. After a couple of days of switching I was a little concerned. Although I still felt the tightness in my hands, it was less than with the generics. After two weeks of 5IU a day I became concerned again as I had dropped a couple of lbs. It was not until I did a self-inventory, sort to speak, that I realized the loss in weight was water weight. Also the tingling in my neck from a herniated disc had completely stopped. It was barely noticeable before, but has now completely gone away. Granted I know the disc is still herniated, but it is nice not to feel the tingling. Finally at 2 and a half weeks, I decided it was time for blood work. One of the concerns I always had on the generics was that my IGF-1 levels were so darn high. I normally take 5IU a day, for the test I took 10 IU the day prior and the day of on both tests below.
> 
> Results from my generic HGH received from I CAN'T READ RULES tested on Apr 24, 2015  10 IU 3-4 hours before.
> IGF-1 = 835 (75-216 range)
> GH Serum = 19 (0-10 range)
> 
> Results from Pharmatropin HGH tested on Jul 18, 2015  10 IU 3-4 hours before.
> IGF-1 = 626 (75-216 range)
> GH Serum = 40.8 (0-10 range)
> ...


You need to ditch all the names, especially the sellers name. You have been here long enough to know better.

----------


## Far from massive

Do you really think HGH will make a significant change to a herniated disc in two weeks? I am happy that you are pleased with the results so far but its most likely psychological and there are tons of risks with using non pharma HGH.

Some of the biggest concerns are if the company is actually trying to make real HGH, instead of just selling you peptides and other drugs. The trouble is, in the production of HGH if the protein chain is not folded properly it can cause a myriad of problems, here are a few.

Alzheimer’s disease and other dementias, atherosclerosis, cancer, congenital hypothyroidism, cystic fibrosis, diabetes, fatty liver disease, hemophilia, polycystic kidney disease, Parkinson’s disease and retinitis pigmentosa.

----------

